# New Kioti CK2610SE cab - mods /suggestions welcome



## levesqueonline (10 mo ago)

Well after a lot of research and checking the LX2610cab vs the CK2610SE I bought the 2610SE, she arrived tonight. So much value in comparison and so many more features.

I got third function, loaded rear tires, spacers, HLA 2500 hydraulic plow, 60" hydraulic snowblower and a box blade.

traded in my Massey Ferguson GC1710 TLB, was a great tractor just not big enough to maintain my property in the winter.

first mods will be a radio and steering wheel spinner.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Didn't come with a useless radio? I'm surprised. I don't believe I've ever turned on the radio in my M9 cab tractor. To me, a radio is useless. Far as a steering wheel 'suicide' knob, TSC has them for a couple bucks but be apprised that it won't ever 'land' in the same place when you shut it off because the steering is hydrostatic, there is no direct mechanical linkage between the front wheels so your 'knob' will wind up in a different position every time you start and stop the tractor.

Also keep in mind that any 'modifications you do, won't positively impact the trade in price if you trade it in. 'Modifications' are all on you.

Myself, I never load tires for reasons pertaining to crop damage. Have no need for it. In the winter I run tire chains instead.

I see you got the new style tires, you'll have to let us know how they work out. Me, I only run R1's.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Myself we do have a radio in the cabbed tractors, depending upon what we are doing often they are not real usable.
Often we have the rear window cracked to be able to hear the implement as part of monitoring how it's working as well as listening to the tractor.
It is nice for light duty tasks raking or tedding hay, and I enjoy having it while sitting and waiting for an empty wagon or while taking a break and eating lunch.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a pair of 'Worktunes' ear muff headphones I wear. They work well and have other uses like when mowing the lawn for instance and I use them when shooting too.

it's basically impossible to hear the radio when running a powered implement in the field and like Lou, I tend to have the back window open so I can monitor what is happening out back. Why I also have 3 cams facing backwards, one looking to the left, one to the right and one straight back. They all display on a split screen in the cab.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have open station so no radio, but I enjoy music while “working”…if riding tractor is work😁. I just got a pair of 3M work ear muffs that are blue tooth and will be checking em out on the zero turn, hopefully tomorrow. They seem to work well in the kitchen though.

I used to use ear buds but they’re no good on machines as they don’t block engine noise. I want to hear enough of noise but not all of it. The 3M muffs were 48 dollars on Amazon and can take phone calls with them too…I will post my thoughts after they see some action. Concern is heat when it hits 100 degrees though as I may get an ear full of sweat

Those tires look like a good compromise for all round use…anxious to hear your take on them.

Nice looking tractor setup…be mindful of those hydro lines as one looks a tad long….maybe just the pic angle, but don’t want to kick up something with front tire and catch that line.

I know sidecar doesn’t load tires as others don’t either, but they’re running big Utility tractors with heavy ass ends. You will want some ballast weight when using loader to lift anything heavy as the rear will get light quick on that size tractor…if ya don’t want to keep big attachment hanging off the 3pt you can get a weight box….that’s what I did and cheapest I found was they Vevor….it tallies out at around 600 lbs filled with rock plus I loaded rear tires with antifreeze mix (I’m in south central TX though).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I have the older 'Worktunes' I wear, think they are 10-15 years old and work just peachy, plus, I use them for shooting muffs too. Kinda hard on batteries, maybe I should invest in a new pair....lol My M9's have cast centers which add at least 500 pounds on each side to the rears. It's an option on the bigger Kubota's. Kind of a PITA to mount and dismount because they require special lugnuts with a long shank and the wheel assembly must be supported and weight relieved when installing them on the wheel studs, or they are probe to cross threading.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My 3M Work Tunes review….I got home and climbed on mower for a 2 hour ride and fired up the new work tunes….they worked great and could hear the music clearly. Only cut out was when I mowed right next to road and cars going by…..very brief cutouts which got me wondering if the cars’ bluetooth systems interfered briefly…

I then went for a buggy ride along the creek and preferred the work tunes to my buggy stereo, which is an4 speaker system. I would prefer stereo with riders so I could hear them depending on what they were saying.

Well worth 48 dollar investment and rechargeable battery supposed to last over 15 hours. I’m gonna try and get pasture shredded this weekend so will use them while doing that as well….then it’s time to bait fire ants, spray fence line and spray pastures.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Sorry for above post…thought I was on the what ya did today page and didn’t intend to guide away from original post….

in keeping with Kioti mods….get a drink holder big nuff for your needs. But before I wasted money on stereo, ya may invest in the muffs you can still hear enough of engine noise to tell if there’s an issue.


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

@TX MX5200 I have those 3M headphones and I enjoy using them when wood working. I usually use my noise canceling AirPods when on the tractor due to the heat issue. But I also use the 3M at times. Just depends


----------

